# Please read and understand before posting "Which stove should I buy" questions!!!!



## webbie (Jan 12, 2008)

A message from the webmaster....

Hearth.com is a really complete site. We have thousands of pages of good information, reviews and experts that hang out here on the forum with the intention of helping others.

However, I would warn our readers and forum participants to be wary of using the Forums as a place to make actual decisions as to which stove(s) to purchase. WE ARE NOT AN UNBIASED SOURCE! You will be getting answers that run the gamut from:

This is the stove I have, so you should have it.
to
I work for this company, but keep it a secret here.....so I am acting as a unbiased "civilian" while steering folks toward my stove line.
to
Recommendations for poor and unsuitable products.
(Imagine how I feel when folks buy poor products based on "whisper down the lane" quickie recommendations here)

Oh, yes, there also may be honest suggestions in here, but you are a better consumer than I am if you can sort out the honest brokers from the "loaded decks". As of late, for instance, I have found dozens of new members signing up to promote their commercial sites and products here...."under the table".

It makes me feel bad when someone makes a buying decision with the reason like  (example) "Well, Johnny hangs around on the Forums so he can help you with service, etc.  - that is a good reason to buy his Boiler"....

NO IT IS NOT!

Johnny may be here today, and he may be gone next month or next year. We know Hearth.com is cool, but it is a discussion forum....nothing more, nothing less. Everything is not always as it seems. Maybe Johnny will be working for another manufacturer next year. Maybe Johnny is on commission for each boiler he sells here!

So, please....let the buyer beware and don't get caught up in the mob mentality. There are hundreds of good products on the market, and relatively few poor ones. Use Hearth.com for the support and answers that it is designed for. Read the stove ratings, visit the manufacturers site. But please do not make your final purchasing decisions based on forum threads. See the products on display locally and ask all the right questions.....we can help you with what those questions should be.

HEARTH.COM is not a "shopping engine" - Please try to limit the posts about getting the cheapest possible price on one stove or another. There are MANY sites on the net which allow you to search for the lowest price on anything, and I do not want these forums used for this purpose.


----------

